# Taurus Judge - OOPPS!



## Cooknkpl (Jul 3, 2017)

Moved here recently from Texas, (with normal gun laws). Found out that my fairly new Judge is illegal in Cali. Any suggestions on what to do?, (besides burying in the back yard till Cali comes to its senses). I'd sell it but I imagine that's not feasible here.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Cooknkpl said:


> Moved here recently from Texas, (with normal gun laws). Found out that my fairly new Judge is illegal in Cali. *Any suggestions on what to do?*, (besides burying in the back yard till Cali comes to its senses). I'd sell it but I imagine that's not feasible here.


Move back to Texas, California will never come to it's senses. It will only get worse.


----------



## CentexShooter (Dec 30, 2007)

desertman said:


> Move back to Texas, California will never come to it's senses. It will only get worse.


What he said!


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Or just zip over the hump to Arizona. There are a whole bunch of better places to be than CA.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

hillman said:


> *Or just zip over the hump to Arizona.* There are a whole bunch of better places to be than CA.


Nothing against Texas but that's even better!


----------



## Outlaw (Feb 5, 2017)

Is it illegal to own it or carry/shoot it?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Outlaw said:


> Is it illegal to own it or carry/shoot it?


The OP, and you, would do better either asking a lawyer or doing some basic legal research, than asking us here.
We are not experts on the law - especially on California's insane gun laws.

Every state, even California, publishes its laws and regulations on-line for all to see and read.
These state-law sites are very well indexed, and have good search functions.

Perhaps start here: https://oag.ca.gov/sites/all/files/agweb/pdfs/firearms/pdf/cfl2016.pdf


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

A revolver illegal in Kalifornia? How is that?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

berettatoter said:


> A revolver illegal in Kalifornia? How is that?


If it isn't on California's official "approved" list, you can't possess it in the state.
(Exception: If you possessed it in California before the list was approved.)
It is possible that a revolver which shoots shotgun cartridges might not be on the "approved" list.

In the more urban counties of California, it is impossible to get a concealed-carry permit. In many more counties, getting a permit is at best difficult.
In addition, California has just passed a state law which forbids "open carry" almost everywhere.

Therefore, the OP's Judge might be impermissible in California, and illegal to possess.
And it is now illegal to carry it openly, and very difficult to get permission to carry it concealed.

That's how.


----------



## stonebuster (Jul 16, 2017)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> The OP, and you, would do better either asking a lawyer or doing some basic legal research, than asking us here.
> We are not experts on the law - especially on California's insane gun laws.
> 
> Every state, even California, publishes its laws and regulations on-line for all to see and read.
> ...


Bottom line is the internet isn't a good place to get legal advice. I believe that Ca. doesn't allow revolver barrel lengths 4" and less. I believe that's why my Ruger GP is 4.2" barrel length so they can be sold in Ca. I'm not a lawyer so don't bet on it.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> If it isn't on California's official "approved" list, you can't possess it in the state.
> (Exception: If you possessed it in California before the list was approved.)
> It is possible that a revolver which shoots shotgun cartridges might not be on the "approved" list.
> 
> ...


Damn. Now THAT is just plain STUPID! :smt076


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

berettatoter said:


> Damn. Now THAT is just plain STUPID! :smt076


Well that's California for you. It's motto is: "The land of fruits and nuts". I was tempted to walk up on that bridge, stand next to that sign with my gun exposed on the Arizona side of course. Just think if I'd done that and took one step over that line I'd be an instant criminal. One side freedom, one side oppression.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

desertman said:


> ...I was tempted to walk up on that bridge, stand next to that sign with my gun exposed on the Arizona side of course. Just think if I'd done that and took one step over that line I'd be an instant criminal...


Careful: Somebody might just push you one step over the line!

See: "One Step Over the Line," by the Nitty Gritty Dirt Band
Click on: https://www.google.com/search?site=&source=hp&q=song+lyrics+one+step+over+the+line&oq=song+one+step+over+the+line&gs_l=psy-ab.1.1.0j0i22i30k1l3.2424.10092.0.13072.28.27.0.0.0.0.218.3999.0j22j2.24.0....0...1.1.64.psy-ab..4.24.3995.0..35i39k1j0i131k1j0i20k1j0i131i46k1j46i131k1.UOHfnynuX-I


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Careful: Somebody might just push you one step over the line!
> 
> See: "One Step Over the Line," by the Nitty Gritty Dirt Band
> Click on: https://www.google.com/search?site=&source=hp&q=song+lyrics+one+step+over+the+line&oq=song+one+step+over+the+line&gs_l=psy-ab.1.1.0j0i22i30k1l3.2424.10092.0.13072.28.27.0.0.0.0.218.3999.0j22j2.24.0....0...1.1.64.psy-ab..4.24.3995.0..35i39k1j0i131k1j0i20k1j0i131i46k1j46i131k1.UOHfnynuX-I


But Steve, I already am "one step over the line".


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

I am not a lawyer, but I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night, so you may want to do your own research on this. However my understanding is as follows:

ALL firearms without rifling in the barrel are considered shotguns by the California definition. Therefor your Judge is considered a "short barrel" shotgun, and therefor illegal in California. 

I know it's crazy, but what isn't in California?

Like has been posted prior on this thread: Consult the California published information for your guidance, not an internet forum!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

MoMan said:


> I am not a lawyer, but I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night, so you may want to do your own research on this. However my understanding is as follows:
> 
> ALL firearms without rifling in the barrel are considered shotguns by the California definition. Therefor your Judge is considered a "short barrel" shotgun, and therefor illegal in California.
> 
> ...


The Judge has a rifled barrel so it can't be considered a "short barrel shotgun". Even Bond Arms derringers have rifled barrels. If that were the case they would be illegal to own throughout the United States as it would be no different than a sawed off shotgun.

I don't understand why they have all of these idiotic classifications of firearms? Just because they have different barrel lengths? They're all lethal weapons. A sawed off shotgun or short barreled rifle will kill you just as much as a handgun except it will make a bigger mess. The same goes for those AR type pistols which are legal. They are no different than the AR rifle except there is no stock and they have a barrel under 16 inches. Yet an AR with a stock and a barrel less than 16 inches is illegal. Rifles can be no shorter than 26 inches. For shotguns the legal barrel length is 18 inches, overall length no shorter than 26 inches.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

desertman said:


> ...I don't understand why they have all of these idiotic classifications of firearms...


Oh, yes you do.
1. Fear (_hoplophobia_).
2. Control (political).
3. Restriction (to make things difficult).

The _excuse_ is "crime control."
But, of course, you know better than that: Laws don't "control" crime.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

desertman said:


> The Judge has a rifled barrel so it can't be considered a "short barrel shotgun". Even Bond Arms derringers have rifled barrels. If that were the case they would be illegal to own throughout the United States as it would be no different than a sawed off shotgun.
> 
> I don't understand why they have all of these idiotic classifications of firearms? Just because they have different barrel lengths? They're all lethal weapons. A sawed off shotgun or short barreled rifle will kill you just as much as a handgun except it will make a bigger mess. The same goes for those AR type pistols which are legal. They are no different than the AR rifle except there is no stock and they have a barrel under 16 inches. Yet an AR with a stock and a barrel less than 16 inches is illegal. Rifles can be no shorter than 26 inches. For shotguns the legal barrel length is 18 inches, overall length no shorter than 26 inches.


You are absolutely right. I totally forgot that was the whole reason for them having rifled barrels, and having them listed as a 45lc/.410 handgun. That was a total brain-fart on my end as I have a Judge, and knew that.


----------

